# Ist dies gemalt ?



## DanFighter (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo freunde

Ist dieses Bild gemalt worden oder wurde es nur digital bearbeitet, so das es gemalt wirkt.
Vorab: Mir ist schon klar das daß Bike eingefügt worden ist !

Gruß

danfighter


----------



## Leola13 (17. Januar 2006)

Hai,

ein klares sowohl als auch.  

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein Landschaftsfoto, mit Verläufen und ein bisschen Gemaltem.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## xelix (17. Januar 2006)

Mich erinnert der Hintergrund an die Bilder des Programms Terragen.
Zeichnen bzw. malen kann man sowas auf jeden Fall (auch um einiges realistischer).

Bis dann

Felix


----------



## helaukoenig (17. Januar 2006)

meine Meinung nach eine Montage mit vielen Filtern und Verzerrungen


----------



## susi22 (17. Januar 2006)

helaukoenig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> meine Meinung nach eine Montage mit vielen Filtern und Verzerrungen



Genau das glaube ich auch. Den Teufel im HG kenne ich von einem Poster, na ja die Landschaft, da wurden einfach die Farben angepasst und Filter rüber-
Das gleiche gilt für das bike. Ein wenig Weichzeichnung und Glow Effekt...


----------



## Rofi (18. Januar 2006)

Hi,

mich würde interessieren, wie derjenige die Spiegelung der Suzi im Wasser hingekriegt hat.
Die ist ziemlich gut geworden!


----------



## thecamillo (18. Januar 2006)

Also für mich sieht das aus als sei das Motorrad und die Wasseroberfläche, vielleicht auch die gesamte Umgebung, mit einem 3D Programm erstellt worden. Ist natürlich nur reine Spekulation aber bei solchen Bildern wird im Finishing meist nochmal Hand angelegt und eine Nachberabeitung mit z.B. Photoshop gemacht. 

cu thecamillo

Eine Spiegelung könnte wie folgt geschehen:

Das Motorrad und die Umgebung wurden gerendert und als Bild in einer Bildbearbeitungssoftware geladen. Das Motorrad vielleicht sogar noch mal einzeln gerendert. Das einzelne Motorrad nehmen, ausschneiden und in das schöngerenderte Bild in einer übergeordneten Ebene platzieren. Dann die neue Ebene selektieren (Motorrad) und eine Verlaufstransparenz hinzufügen im 90 Grad Winkel. Die gesamte Ebene danach in Schwingungen versetzen, damit es den Anschein einer Reflektion noch verstärkt! Weichzeichnen und fertig würde ich sagen!


----------



## Deagl0r (18. Januar 2006)

Hmmm, ich glaube nicht das hier ein 3D Programm dabei war. Dagegen spricht irgendwie die spiegelung und die Reflexion vom Motorrad.

Ich glaube auch das es ein Landschaftsbild ist das nachbearbeitet wurde und das Motorrad dann eigefügt wurde!
(P.S. Den Vampier im hintergrund kenne ich auch, der wurde also nicht gezeichnet^^)


----------



## thecamillo (18. Januar 2006)

In C4D bekommst du solche Spiegeleffekte relativ flott hin, deswegen war meine Vermutung, ob nicht ein solches Programm an dieser Produktion beteiligt war. 

Sicherlich - das Bild ist eine Montage und den Vamp kenn ich auch aber ich kanns imo nicht genau zuordnen! Erinnert mich an SoulReaver oder an Vampires!

gruss


----------



## Azrael Crusader (18. Januar 2006)

Jap,

das ist das Frontcover von Vampires.

Also mit Cinema 4d ist das ganze Bild sicherlich zu bewerkstelligen. Ein Foto ist das meiner Meinung nach auf keinen Fall. Viele Wege führen nach Rom...

Die Frage ist: Willst du es nachbauen? Mit Photoshop auf jedenfall seeeehr aufwendig denk ich. Mit cinema machbar, aber auch nicht ganz ohne.


Mfg

Azrael


----------



## Leola13 (18. Januar 2006)

Hai,

Spekulation, Spekulation, ...

Wo ist das Bild denn her ? Gibt es da eine Url, einen Urheber, ... 

Das lässt evtl. Rückschlüsse zu oder man kann ja auch mal nachfragen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## xelix (18. Januar 2006)

Also: Berge und Wasser mit Terragen.
        Das Motorrad mit Photoshop draufgesetzt und eine Kopie gespiegelt, verzerrt 
        (PS: Distort>Displace).

Schaut euch doch mal den Bereich der (reglemäßigen) Spiegelung an, vergleichen mit den restlichen (unregelmäßigen) Reflektionen. 


Kann auch sein, dass das alles was ich geschrieben habe falsch ist...


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Januar 2006)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Spekulation, Spekulation, ...





			
				Azrael Crusader hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Viele Wege führen nach Rom...




Diese beiden Kommentare beschreiben den aktuellen Stand der Diskussion wohl recht gut. Deshalb möchte ich euch bitten den Thread zu benutzen, um Lösungen für Photoshop zu finden. Ansonsten können wir den Thread ja gleich in die Creative-Lounge verschieben. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## ShadowMan (19. Januar 2006)

Sehe ich genauso, Philip. In Photoshop ist dies recht aufwendig, wenn es denn wirklich richtig gut aussehen soll.

Gleiches Problem hatten wir mal mit einem Mond, der in Terragen erstellt wurde und der dann mit Photoshop einen Schein auf das Wasser werfen sollte.
Vielleicht ist dies ja ein erster brauchbarer Ansatz für dich.

http://www.der-webdesigner.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=802

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

